# Help me filter my tank



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

I am running a heavy stocked 75 gallon Mbuna tank, they are still small under 2.5''. It is running a Fluval 305 canister and a sponge filter. I bought a AC 70 awhile back, opened it tonight and got it going on tank. I bought the AC to have as a spare. I don't hate HOB filters, but the issue is my glass lid won't slide all the way back now. So long story short the AC 70 is a temporary fix. I do have a eshopps PF-800 HOB overflow box and a 30 gallon sump made up already, I also have a RIO 17HF return pump. Just decided I didn't want to use a HOB overflow.

I know most will say run the sump. But I would prefer to get the kit, drill the tank then I would have to wait for the silicone to cure on the over flow box. I guess I could put all of the fish in the 30 gallon for a week while this takes place. I'm a fan of the sump and would actually plant it. But my other option(s) would be another canister. Looked at the sunsun 304's, eheim 2217's and the fluval 406's.

If you were in my shoes what would you do in this situation?

Thanks!


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

You could always add a second cannister, since you're running one already. What are your parameters now?

If you think that you will one day want to use the sump, it will be easier to make the switch now while your fish are small and less of a hassle to temporarily rehome.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Moved this to the Equip and Supplies forum. Should get more responses this way!


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

Not sure if I can mention the name of the company here. But there is a company that makes overflow box kits with the holesaw. I am looking at the 1500 GPH kit and the 3/4 return kit. I can buy both kits for $140 ish. And they sell the complete in/out kit with all of the plumbing for $225. The $225 seems excessive to me?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It does seem a bit pricey, I checked their website.

If you aren't dead set on an overflow box, why not just drill the tank and use bulkhead fittings equipped with strainers? I've never used an overflow box so can't offer suggestions so I am out of my depth and experience here.


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

I started pricing the plumbing that they offer and I probably wouldn't save much money not buying the entire kit.

That's a good idea and I don't know for sure so these are just guesses on my part. But I would think that route would be loud. Or at least louder than an overflow box. Other reason is if something does happen and the pump stops the tank would drain to the bulkheads. With a box it would stop once the box was near empty. The biggest factor really being noise. This tank is in the living room. And from what I've read as long as you use the lid in the overflow box its virtually silent, minus the sound of the pump.

After really thinking about it I may bite the bullet. Not 100% sure yet. I know I could get a sunsun or eheim canister for less than half of the price of the kit. But then I would have 2 intakes and 2 return lines, plus my heater inside of the tank. With a sump I could do away with this as well as plant the sump. I need to put some more thought into it. This is my only tank and I don't plan to run another tank. So I may splurge on this one.

Thanks for the input!


----------

